# FireFox 4.0 Sucks Donkey Dick!



## HUGGY

Just upgraded ....My puter never worked slower...  The mouse was the most annoying "new" feature.. it barely worked at all.  

The previous version worked fine  ...  had to remove the whole thing from my laptop.  Now I have no spell check ...I don't want to hear about spelling...I only put  that asswipe system in so I could have a spellcheck ...can't get the old FireFox back... 

My recommendation is DO NOT upgrade to FireFox 4.0.


----------



## boedicca

I find that it works much better than the 3.X versions.

I'm on a Mac, so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Cruisin' right along in my FireFox version 3.6.17! Wait, is that Huggy in my rear view?


----------



## Zona

ARe you saying you can get donkey dick porn with firefox?


----------



## HUGGY

Mad Scientist said:


> Cruisin' right along in my FireFox version 3.6.17! Wait, is that Huggy in my rear view?



If it's a black landau top silver gray Eldorado with a big ass red nose pit bull hangin out the passenger window...it most likely is..


----------



## HUGGY

Zona said:


> ARe you saying you can get donkey dick porn with firefox?



Dunno...it's 1's an 0's have been recycled....


----------



## Trajan

I have to agree, I took 4.0 off and stayed with 3.6...the add-ons work better with 3.6 too.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

HUGGY said:


> Just upgraded ....My puter never worked slower...  The mouse was the most annoying "new" feature.. it barely worked at all.
> 
> The previous version worked fine  ...  had to remove the whole thing from my laptop.  Now I have no spell check ...I don't want to hear about spelling...I only put  that asswipe system in so I could have a spellcheck ...can't get the old FireFox back...
> 
> My recommendation is DO NOT upgrade to FireFox 4.0.



Mine is definitely to upgrade. It is much faster, works on all versions of Windows from XP on, and never has a problem.

If you want Firefox 3.6 you can get it here, just pick the language you want and down load it.

Mozilla Firefox 3.6


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Trajan said:


> I have to agree, I took 4.0 off and stayed with 3.6...the add-ons work better with 3.6 too.



Which addons are you having trouble with.


----------



## Trajan

the multi-row tool bar some stylish themes and my tab splitter only works half the time.....


----------



## HUGGY

I can put up with a lot and don't even use hardly any add on features..  But an erratic mouse that won't grab scroll and a page that looks like it is coming un-glued when it does scroll is a non starter.


----------



## HUGGY

Went to the Hippo and grabbed a 3.6..  It works just fine... The world is back to normal..


----------



## hortysir

HUGGY said:


> Just upgraded ....My puter never worked slower...  The mouse was the most annoying "new" feature.. it barely worked at all.
> 
> The previous version worked fine  ...  had to remove the whole thing from my laptop.  Now I have no spell check ...I don't want to hear about spelling...I only put  that asswipe system in so I could have a spellcheck ...can't get the old FireFox back...
> 
> My recommendation is DO NOT upgrade to FireFox 4.0.


I had the same problem.
I finally had to uninstall every-damned-thing.
When I reinstalled 4.0 it works great now
:shrug:


----------



## Oddball

Hated it too.

Did a system restore and didn't do the "upgrade".


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Oddball said:


> Hated it too.
> 
> Did a system restore and didn't do the "upgrade".


I did all the beta versions of FF4.... Never had a problem. Works faster and better on my machine than v3 ever did.

Got the first full release now, FF 4.0.1 and it's smooth as silk.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Trajan said:


> the multi-row tool bar some stylish themes and my tab splitter only works half the time.....



Multirow toolbar has been updated and should work with Firefox 4.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multirow-bookmarks-toolbarplus/

Tab splitter has not been supported for a couple of years. There is a new add on that does basically the same thing.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tile-tabs/

If the Stylish scripts are not updated you can probably find others that do the same thing if you look. I had to change a few of mine, and rewrite my main script that changes all the things I like, so it is possible.


----------



## Ringel05

I have it on one computer and I rarely use it, simply don't like the look and feel of it.  I don't know, maybe I'll just have to get used to it unless I can find something better and no, I'm not a big Chrome fan.


----------



## JBeukema

Disliked the betas.

FF4 is fine, with a few tweaks to restore the familiar old gui


----------



## JBeukema

Ringel05 said:


> I have it on one computer and I rarely use it, simply don't like the look and feel of it.  I don't know, maybe I'll just have to get used to it unless I can find something better and no, I'm not a big Chrome fan.


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fi...ction_id=f27b9908-12ed-48a7-a3ac-45bc517cbe9a

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-fixer/

mozdev.org - menueditor: index


----------



## expat_panama

HUGGY said:


> Went to the Hippo and grabbed a 3.6..  It works just fine... The world is back to normal..


Me too.  My problem (besides my orbit addon not working) was the bug that if I got a bunch of minimized pages and I open a new panel, ALL my min. pages open up too.   First tried to move to Chrome but Chrome wouldn't accept bookmarks from 4.0 (it has them now from 3.6).

Needs work;  looking forward to 4.1.


----------



## Ringel05

JBeukema said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on one computer and I rarely use it, simply don't like the look and feel of it.  I don't know, maybe I'll just have to get used to it unless I can find something better and no, I'm not a big Chrome fan.
> 
> 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fi...ction_id=f27b9908-12ed-48a7-a3ac-45bc517cbe9a
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-fixer/
> 
> mozdev.org - menueditor: index
Click to expand...


Thanks but I no longer have it on that system anymore.  I wiped the HD and loaded Ubuntu 10.10, it doesn't use 4.0 yet.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on one computer and I rarely use it, simply don't like the look and feel of it.  I don't know, maybe I'll just have to get used to it unless I can find something better and no, I'm not a big Chrome fan.
> 
> 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fi...ction_id=f27b9908-12ed-48a7-a3ac-45bc517cbe9a
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-fixer/
> 
> mozdev.org - menueditor: index
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks but I no longer have it on that system anymore.  I wiped the HD and loaded Ubuntu 10.10, it doesn't use 4.0 yet.
Click to expand...


I use Firefox 4 in 11.04 Narwhale.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fi...ction_id=f27b9908-12ed-48a7-a3ac-45bc517cbe9a
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-fixer/
> 
> mozdev.org - menueditor: index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I no longer have it on that system anymore.  I wiped the HD and loaded Ubuntu 10.10, it doesn't use 4.0 yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use Firefox 4 in 11.04 Narwhale.
Click to expand...


I haven't tried Narwhale yet, read it was still a little buggy besides I generally wait 6 months, minimum before upgrading the OS.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

I enjoy buggy, which is why I use windows all the time.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> I enjoy buggy, which is why I use windows all the time.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

3.6.16 on Linux...by the time Linux distros provide Firefox upgrades the bugs have been worked out by the windoze users.
Keep working the bugs out Huggy...


----------



## HUGGY

iamwhatiseem said:


> 3.16 on Linux...by the time Linux distros provide Firefox upgrades the bugs have been worked out by the windoze users.
> Keep working the bugs out Huggy...



No bugs on 3.6.17 just that annoying reminder to update to 4.0..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HUGGY said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3.16 on Linux...by the time Linux distros provide Firefox upgrades the bugs have been worked out by the windoze users.
> Keep working the bugs out Huggy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bugs on 3.6.17 just that annoying reminder to update to 4.0..
Click to expand...


Another bonus to Ubuntu...updates for all of your software is in one place, if there are any updates - a simple, small notice appears on the bottom task bar.


----------



## Ringel05

I just tried to dual boot my high end home build with 7 and Ubuntu (with EasyBCD).  It started on the partitioning and something didn't like it, kicked me into the desktop to locate the issue but even that was acting weird.  Pulled the DVD, rebooted, Windows ran the disc check, made some minor fixes and everything appears fine.  That was very interesting, I've never run into that before.


----------



## Bfgrn

Upgraded to 4.01. I don't notice any speed difference. I didn't like the default layout in 4 with no Menu Bar, so I added it.


----------



## masquerade

Thrilled to have used the USMB Search function to come across this thread.

I've been using Windows since time began and I think it's time to convert.  Both on my laptop and my smahtphone.

What do y'all recommend for a newbie who's never used anything but IE?  Going with the older version or 4.0 to start?


----------



## Ringel05

masquerade said:


> Thrilled to have used the USMB Search function to come across this thread.
> 
> I've been using Windows since time began and I think it's time to convert.  Both on my laptop and my smahtphone.
> 
> What do y'all recommend for a newbie who's never used anything but IE?  Going with the older version or 4.0 to start?



Since they will eventually be nothing but 4.0 and subsequent releases I would go with 4.0 or with Google Chrome.  Either way you want a couple of "add ons" (Firefox),  "extensions" (Chrome).
Adblock, Ghostery, WOT and Better Privacy are staples on my systems.  Also if you want a better, safer e-mail program, Mozilla Thunderbird is a great one, free easy to load and easy to set up.  You just click on "add an account", type in your name, e-mail address and password then click "create account" and it does the rest.


----------



## Ringel05

What the hell, I decided to upgrade now as opposed to waiting.  So far I don't see any issues with the 4.01 other than a few things being moved around.  It is working faster than my previous version.

My system:
Possessor: AMD Phenom IIx2 550 3.10 Gz Black Edition  
Motherboard: Asus M4A78 Pro 
Ram: 4 GBs DDR2 
Graphics card: NVIDIA GForce 220 1GB


----------



## slukasiewski

HUGGY said:


> Just upgraded ....My puter never worked slower...  The mouse was the most annoying "new" feature.. it barely worked at all.
> 
> The previous version worked fine  ...  had to remove the whole thing from my laptop.  Now I have no spell check ...I don't want to hear about spelling...I only put  that asswipe system in so I could have a spellcheck ...can't get the old FireFox back...
> 
> My recommendation is DO NOT upgrade to FireFox 4.0.



Only an idiot would click the "UPDATE NOW" option....


Woops.......


----------



## slukasiewski

masquerade said:


> Thrilled to have used the USMB Search function to come across this thread.
> 
> I've been using Windows since time began and I think it's time to convert.  Both on my laptop and my smahtphone.
> 
> What do y'all recommend for a newbie who's never used anything but IE?  Going with the older version or 4.0 to start?



4.0 of Firefox will work fine for ya...


----------



## Ringel05

There is one change that 4.0 has made that I can't seem to figure out where it is now.  On the old version next to the forward and back buttons was a drop down arrow that showed sequential browsing history so all you had to do was click on the arrow then on the page you wanted to return to without having to back up through multiple pages.  I used that probably more than any other. 

Never mind.  I just found it. 

When you right click on the forward or back arrows it pops down.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> I just tried to dual boot my high end home build with 7 and Ubuntu (with EasyBCD).  It started on the partitioning and something didn't like it, kicked me into the desktop to locate the issue but even that was acting weird.  Pulled the DVD, rebooted, Windows ran the disc check, made some minor fixes and everything appears fine.  That was very interesting, I've never run into that before.



You should try Wubi.

Download | Ubuntu

Either that or do a clean install of both OSs on your computer. Windows is making it harder and harder to dual boot anything.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to dual boot my high end home build with 7 and Ubuntu (with EasyBCD).  It started on the partitioning and something didn't like it, kicked me into the desktop to locate the issue but even that was acting weird.  Pulled the DVD, rebooted, Windows ran the disc check, made some minor fixes and everything appears fine.  That was very interesting, I've never run into that before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try Wubi.
> 
> Download | Ubuntu
> 
> Either that or do a clean install of both OSs on your computer. Windows is making it harder and harder to dual boot anything.
Click to expand...


I'm familiar with Wubi, the problem is it doesn't work as well as a full install.  I'll do some research and find out what the issue was a little later.  BTW it did partition the drive like I told it to, I undid the partition afterwards.


----------



## Againsheila

HUGGY said:


> Just upgraded ....My puter never worked slower...  The mouse was the most annoying "new" feature.. it barely worked at all.
> 
> The previous version worked fine  ...  had to remove the whole thing from my laptop.  Now I have no spell check ...I don't want to hear about spelling...I only put  that asswipe system in so I could have a spellcheck ...can't get the old FireFox back...
> 
> My recommendation is DO NOT upgrade to FireFox 4.0.



Wow, a post from you that's actually helpful.  I may die of shock.  Thank you for the advice, I definitely won't upgrade.


----------



## Ringel05

Againsheila said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just upgraded ....My puter never worked slower...  The mouse was the most annoying "new" feature.. it barely worked at all.
> 
> The previous version worked fine  ...  had to remove the whole thing from my laptop.  Now I have no spell check ...I don't want to hear about spelling...I only put  that asswipe system in so I could have a spellcheck ...can't get the old FireFox back...
> 
> My recommendation is DO NOT upgrade to FireFox 4.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a post from you that's actually helpful.  I may die of shock.  Thank you for the advice, I definitely won't upgrade.
Click to expand...

I'm using it right now, other than familiarizing myself with the new layout I'm having no issues at all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Does anyone know if there is a way to move the home page and bookmarks buttons?

I liked them on the left side of the page, instead of the right.


----------



## Ringel05

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to move the home page and bookmarks buttons?
> 
> I liked them on the left side of the page, instead of the right.



Just looked at it, not sure it can be done.  Like me ya just have to get used to the new layout.  I keep automatically going to the familiar locations on the bar with my cursor but then again when I first started using Firefox I had to learn that layout back then.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ringel05 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to move the home page and bookmarks buttons?
> 
> I liked them on the left side of the page, instead of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at it, not sure it can be done.  Like me ya just have to get used to the new layout.  I keep automatically going to the familiar locations on the bar with my cursor but then again when I first started using Firefox I had to learn that layout back then.
Click to expand...


%^*(#@$#$@!!! I liked it the old way.

And Windows Update moved me to Intertrash Exploder 9 last night, and that has the home and favorites buttons on the right, too. 

Who decided they wanted them there?

I hope Opera doesn't move anything if they upgrade.


----------



## Ringel05

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to move the home page and bookmarks buttons?
> 
> I liked them on the left side of the page, instead of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at it, not sure it can be done.  Like me ya just have to get used to the new layout.  I keep automatically going to the familiar locations on the bar with my cursor but then again when I first started using Firefox I had to learn that layout back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> %^*(#@$#$@!!! I liked it the old way.
> 
> And Windows Update moved me to Intertrash Exploder 9 last night, and that has the home and favorites buttons on the right, too.
> 
> Who decided they wanted them there?
> 
> I hope Opera doesn't move anything if they upgrade.
Click to expand...


I think it was because of the popularity of Chrome.  Remember New Coke.............. stupid move competition with Pepsi. 

With IE 9 just uninstall it.  Look out for the optional upgrades which is why I don't have mine on automatic, it tells me updates and downloads are available and I choose which ones to install.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to move the home page and bookmarks buttons?
> 
> I liked them on the left side of the page, instead of the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at it, not sure it can be done.  Like me ya just have to get used to the new layout.  I keep automatically going to the familiar locations on the bar with my cursor but then again when I first started using Firefox I had to learn that layout back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> %^*(#@$#$@!!! I liked it the old way.
> 
> And Windows Update moved me to Intertrash Exploder 9 last night, and that has the home and favorites buttons on the right, too.
> 
> Who decided they wanted them there?
> 
> I hope Opera doesn't move anything if they upgrade.
Click to expand...


That is why I use Firefox, I can customize it to look the way I want it to. I made the new Firefox button transparent, moved it to the tabbar, put the tabs in the titlebar, and moved the status bar up next to my search bar.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at it, not sure it can be done.  Like me ya just have to get used to the new layout.  I keep automatically going to the familiar locations on the bar with my cursor but then again when I first started using Firefox I had to learn that layout back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> %^*(#@$#$@!!! I liked it the old way.
> 
> And Windows Update moved me to Intertrash Exploder 9 last night, and that has the home and favorites buttons on the right, too.
> 
> Who decided they wanted them there?
> 
> I hope Opera doesn't move anything if they upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I use Firefox, I can customize it to look the way I want it to. I made the new Firefox button transparent, moved it to the tabbar, put the tabs in the titlebar, and moved the status bar up next to my search bar.
Click to expand...


Ya know that's really cool but it would be much cooler if you tell the rest of us how to do it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> %^*(#@$#$@!!! I liked it the old way.
> 
> And Windows Update moved me to Intertrash Exploder 9 last night, and that has the home and favorites buttons on the right, too.
> 
> Who decided they wanted them there?
> 
> I hope Opera doesn't move anything if they upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I use Firefox, I can customize it to look the way I want it to. I made the new Firefox button transparent, moved it to the tabbar, put the tabs in the titlebar, and moved the status bar up next to my search bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know that's really cool but it would be much cooler if you tell the rest of us how to do it.
Click to expand...


I used the Firefox UI Fixer addon and a lot of CSS.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-fixer/



		Code:
	

/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* Tab bar left and right padding/margin */
/* Adjust according to the size of your Firefox button and window controls */
/* The values in -moz-padding-start/end without the 0s for maximized windows and */
/* the values in margin-left/right for not mazimized windows*/

#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #TabsToolbar { 
  -moz-padding-start: 32px !important;
  -moz-padding-end: 48px !important; /*7.5em for Windows XP*/
}

#main-window[tabsontop="true"][sizemode="normal"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #TabsToolbar {
  -moz-padding-start: 0 !important;
  -moz-padding-end: 0 !important;
  margin-left: 0px !important;
  margin-right: 102px !important; /*9.5em for Windows XP*/
}

/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/* Move the tab bar in the title bar when maximized */

#main-window[sizemode="maximized"]:not([inFullscreen]) #navigator-toolbox[tabsontop="true"] #toolbar-menubar[autohide="true"] ~ #TabsToolbar {
  margin-top: 0px !important;
  -moz-box-ordinal-group: 1 !important;
}

#main-window:not([inFullscreen]) #navigator-toolbox[tabsontop="true"] #toolbar-menubar[autohide="true"] ~ #TabsToolbar {
  margin-top: -20px !important;
  -moz-box-ordinal-group: 1 !important;
}

#main-window[tabsontop="true"]:not([inFullscreen]) #titlebar-buttonbox { 
  position: relative !important;
  z-index: 1;
}


#main-window[tabsontop="true"][sizemode="maximized"]:not([inFullscreen]) #titlebar { 
  margin-top: 8px !important;
  min-height: 29px !important;
}

#main-window[tabsontop="true"][sizemode="normal"]:not([inFullscreen]) #titlebar { 
  margin-top: 0 !important;
  min-height: 29px !important;
 /*height: 36px !important;*/ /* <- Uncomment this line to gain a bit extra height for easier dragging.*/
}

/* Fix tab styling for the dark background */

#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #alltabs-button[type="menu"] {
  list-style-image: url("chrome://browser/skin/appmenu-dropmarker.png") !important;
  -moz-image-region: rect(0, 9px, 7px, 0) !important;
}

#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #alltabs-button[type="menu"] image {
  opacity: 1 !important;
  margin-top: 4px !important;
}

/*#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabbrowser-tab:not([selected="true"]),
#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabs-newtab-button {  
  background-image: -moz-linear-gradient(hsla(0,0%,80%,.6), hsla(0,0%,75%,.4) 50%, hsla(0,0%,70%,.4) 51%) !important;
  text-shadow: white 0 0 1px;
}*/


#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabbrowser-tab[pinned][titlechanged]:not([selected="true"]) {
  background-image: -moz-radial-gradient(40% 3px, circle cover, rgba(255,255,255,1) 2%, rgba(186,221,251,.75) 25%, rgba(127,179,255,.5) 50%, rgba(127,179,255,.25)) !important;
}

#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabbrowser-tab[pinned][titlechanged]:not([selected="true"]):hover {
  background-image: -moz-linear-gradient(hsla(0,0%,100%,.4), hsla(0,0%,75%,.4) 50%),
                    -moz-radial-gradient(40% 3px, circle cover, rgba(255,255,255,1) 2%, rgba(186,221,251,.75) 25%, rgba(127,179,255,.5) 50%, rgba(127,179,255,.25)) !important;
}  

/*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

/*Firefox menu button pozition*/


#main-window[sizemode="normal"]:not([inFullscreen]) #appmenu-button-container
{    position: fixed !important;
    top: 0px !important;
    left: 10px !important;   }


#main-window[sizemode="maximized"]:not([inFullscreen]) #appmenu-button-container
{    position: fixed !important;
    top: 5px !important;
    left: 10px !important;   }




		Code:
	

@namespace url("http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul");

#nav-bar {margin-top: -2px !important;}

#appmenu-button {background: transparent !important;}

.tabbrowser-tab[selected]:not([pinned])[fadein] {min-width: 200px !important;}


I also use a Persona to change the appearance of Firefox itself.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I use Firefox, I can customize it to look the way I want it to. I made the new Firefox button transparent, moved it to the tabbar, put the tabs in the titlebar, and moved the status bar up next to my search bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know that's really cool but it would be much cooler if you tell the rest of us how to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used the Firefox UI Fixer addon and a lot of CSS.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firefox-4-ui-fixer/
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> 
> /* Tab bar left and right padding/margin */
> /* Adjust according to the size of your Firefox button and window controls */
> /* The values in -moz-padding-start/end without the 0s for maximized windows and */
> /* the values in margin-left/right for not mazimized windows*/
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #TabsToolbar {
> -moz-padding-start: 32px !important;
> -moz-padding-end: 48px !important; /*7.5em for Windows XP*/
> }
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][sizemode="normal"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #TabsToolbar {
> -moz-padding-start: 0 !important;
> -moz-padding-end: 0 !important;
> margin-left: 0px !important;
> margin-right: 102px !important; /*9.5em for Windows XP*/
> }
> 
> /*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> 
> /* Move the tab bar in the title bar when maximized */
> 
> #main-window[sizemode="maximized"]:not([inFullscreen]) #navigator-toolbox[tabsontop="true"] #toolbar-menubar[autohide="true"] ~ #TabsToolbar {
> margin-top: 0px !important;
> -moz-box-ordinal-group: 1 !important;
> }
> 
> #main-window:not([inFullscreen]) #navigator-toolbox[tabsontop="true"] #toolbar-menubar[autohide="true"] ~ #TabsToolbar {
> margin-top: -20px !important;
> -moz-box-ordinal-group: 1 !important;
> }
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"]:not([inFullscreen]) #titlebar-buttonbox {
> position: relative !important;
> z-index: 1;
> }
> 
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][sizemode="maximized"]:not([inFullscreen]) #titlebar {
> margin-top: 8px !important;
> min-height: 29px !important;
> }
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][sizemode="normal"]:not([inFullscreen]) #titlebar {
> margin-top: 0 !important;
> min-height: 29px !important;
> /*height: 36px !important;*/ /* <- Uncomment this line to gain a bit extra height for easier dragging.*/
> }
> 
> /* Fix tab styling for the dark background */
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #alltabs-button[type="menu"] {
> list-style-image: url("chrome://browser/skin/appmenu-dropmarker.png") !important;
> -moz-image-region: rect(0, 9px, 7px, 0) !important;
> }
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) #alltabs-button[type="menu"] image {
> opacity: 1 !important;
> margin-top: 4px !important;
> }
> 
> /*#main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabbrowser-tab:not([selected="true"]),
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabs-newtab-button {
> background-image: -moz-linear-gradient(hsla(0,0%,80%,.6), hsla(0,0%,75%,.4) 50%, hsla(0,0%,70%,.4) 51%) !important;
> text-shadow: white 0 0 1px;
> }*/
> 
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabbrowser-tab[pinned][titlechanged]:not([selected="true"]) {
> background-image: -moz-radial-gradient(40% 3px, circle cover, rgba(255,255,255,1) 2%, rgba(186,221,251,.75) 25%, rgba(127,179,255,.5) 50%, rgba(127,179,255,.25)) !important;
> }
> 
> #main-window[tabsontop="true"][chromemargin]:not([inFullscreen]) .tabbrowser-tab[pinned][titlechanged]:not([selected="true"]):hover {
> background-image: -moz-linear-gradient(hsla(0,0%,100%,.4), hsla(0,0%,75%,.4) 50%),
> -moz-radial-gradient(40% 3px, circle cover, rgba(255,255,255,1) 2%, rgba(186,221,251,.75) 25%, rgba(127,179,255,.5) 50%, rgba(127,179,255,.25)) !important;
> }
> 
> /*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> 
> /*Firefox menu button pozition*/
> 
> 
> #main-window[sizemode="normal"]:not([inFullscreen]) #appmenu-button-container
> {    position: fixed !important;
> top: 0px !important;
> left: 10px !important;   }
> 
> 
> #main-window[sizemode="maximized"]:not([inFullscreen]) #appmenu-button-container
> {    position: fixed !important;
> top: 5px !important;
> left: 10px !important;   }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @namespace url("http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul");
> 
> #nav-bar {margin-top: -2px !important;}
> 
> #appmenu-button {background: transparent !important;}
> 
> .tabbrowser-tab[selected]:not([pinned])[fadein] {min-width: 200px !important;}
> 
> 
> I also use a Persona to change the appearance of Firefox itself.
Click to expand...


Oh well, I was hoping it was something much less techie.  The more I use it the less I like it, think I'll go back to an earlier version.  I don't know.  Maybe give it a week or two to see if I can adjust to it.


----------



## Ringel05

Testing out a couple of other browsers.  Right now I'm using Seamonkey which is based on Mozilla and has much of the same look as the 3.06 version with some of the same ad ons available.
I'm also looking at Maxthon 3 and WebSpirit Browser.


----------



## Ringel05

Did a shitload of research last night and it looks like there's a 50/50 split on Firefox 4.01.  Half the people either like or will tolerate the change the other half seem to positively hate it and will not upgrade or simply change browsers altogether. My experience throughout the night indicated a definite reduction in speed as well as having to click through 2 or three menu options to get what one used to do with the 3.6 version.


----------



## masquerade

Ringel05 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just upgraded ....My puter never worked slower...  The mouse was the most annoying "new" feature.. it barely worked at all.
> 
> The previous version worked fine  ...  had to remove the whole thing from my laptop.  Now I have no spell check ...I don't want to hear about spelling...I only put  that asswipe system in so I could have a spellcheck ...can't get the old FireFox back...
> 
> My recommendation is DO NOT upgrade to FireFox 4.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a post from you that's actually helpful.  I may die of shock.  Thank you for the advice, I definitely won't upgrade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using it right now, other than familiarizing myself with the new layout I'm having no issues at all.
Click to expand...


And that is what I was having issues with.  The layout.
The download went smoothly but I absolutely hated that my Favorites list was gone.  Yes, I imported them but the left-side bar I've become used to using was gone.  I played around with Firefox for about an hour or so and then unistalled it from my computer.  What I needed to do was download it when I had more time to play around and figure out the layout.  To see if it would work for me.  I may try it again.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

masquerade said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a post from you that's actually helpful.  I may die of shock.  Thank you for the advice, I definitely won't upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it right now, other than familiarizing myself with the new layout I'm having no issues at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is what I was having issues with.  The layout.
> The download went smoothly but I absolutely hated that my Favorites list was gone.  Yes, I imported them but the left-side bar I've become used to using was gone.  I played around with Firefox for about an hour or so and then unistalled it from my computer.  What I needed to do was download it when I had more time to play around and figure out the layout.  To see if it would work for me.  I may try it again.
Click to expand...


The control for the sidebar is available from the View>Sidebar>Bookmarks.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using it right now, other than familiarizing myself with the new layout I'm having no issues at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what I was having issues with.  The layout.
> The download went smoothly but I absolutely hated that my Favorites list was gone.  Yes, I imported them but the left-side bar I've become used to using was gone.  I played around with Firefox for about an hour or so and then unistalled it from my computer.  What I needed to do was download it when I had more time to play around and figure out the layout.  To see if it would work for me.  I may try it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The control for the sidebar is available from the View>Sidebar>Bookmarks.
Click to expand...


Even better (I hate the sidebar) - right click on the navigation bar, not the window, the bar, select "menu bar" and the menu drop downs will suddenly appear in their familiar place with 'bookmarks" right where it belongs.  Or you can right click the bar, select "customize", drag and drop the Bookmarks icon onto the bar.
Just discovered that once you put the icons on the bar they disappear when you close customize.  Easy fix, right click on the menu/navigation bar and select the "Bookmarks" tool bar and walla!  there they are!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what I was having issues with.  The layout.
> The download went smoothly but I absolutely hated that my Favorites list was gone.  Yes, I imported them but the left-side bar I've become used to using was gone.  I played around with Firefox for about an hour or so and then unistalled it from my computer.  What I needed to do was download it when I had more time to play around and figure out the layout.  To see if it would work for me.  I may try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The control for the sidebar is available from the View>Sidebar>Bookmarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even better (I hate the sidebar) - right click on the navigation bar, not the window, the bar, select "menu bar" and the menu drop downs will suddenly appear in their familiar place with 'bookmarks" right where it belongs.  Or you can right click the bar, select "customize", drag and drop the Bookmarks icon onto the bar.
> Just discovered that once you put the icons on the bar they disappear when you close customize.  Easy fix, right click on the menu/navigation bar and select the "Bookmarks" tool bar and walla!  there they are!
Click to expand...


That is where mine are. But masquerade apparently likes the sidebar.

By the way, you can access the Menu bar by pressing the Alt key.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The control for the sidebar is available from the View>Sidebar>Bookmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even better (I hate the sidebar) - right click on the navigation bar, not the window, the bar, select "menu bar" and the menu drop downs will suddenly appear in their familiar place with 'bookmarks" right where it belongs.  Or you can right click the bar, select "customize", drag and drop the Bookmarks icon onto the bar.
> Just discovered that once you put the icons on the bar they disappear when you close customize.  Easy fix, right click on the menu/navigation bar and select the "Bookmarks" tool bar and walla!  there they are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is where mine are. But masquerade apparently likes the sidebar.
> 
> By the way, you can access the Menu bar by pressing the Alt key.
Click to expand...


I like it right where I can see it and not have to remember any shortcut keys which I have never used anyway.


----------



## Sheldon

I like FF4. For me it's faster and sexier than 3, and I haven't had any problems except for flash crashing a few times but that happened in 3 also. But the only add-on I use is adblock plus, so maybe that's why I'm not having the issues?


----------



## Ringel05

Sheldon said:


> I like FF4. For me it's faster and sexier than 3, and I haven't had any problems except for flash crashing a few times but that happened in 3 also. But the only add-on I use is adblock plus, so maybe that's why I'm not having the issues?



The problem is a lot of people hate the new sleek "Chrome" look that FF4 has plus a lot of the angst has to do with what people are used to and 4.0 is a radical departure from what they consider the norm.  
The more I play with it the more I find I can customize it closer to what it used to look like, not exactly but closer.  It's just going to take some getting used to though I'm still considering making Maxthon 3, Seamonkey or Opera my default browser.


----------



## Sheldon

Ringel05 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like FF4. For me it's faster and sexier than 3, and I haven't had any problems except for flash crashing a few times but that happened in 3 also. But the only add-on I use is adblock plus, so maybe that's why I'm not having the issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is a lot of people hate the new sleek "Chrome" look that FF4 has plus a lot of the angst has to do with what people are used to and 4.0 is a radical departure from what they consider the norm.
> The more I play with it the more I find I can customize it closer to what it used to look like, not exactly but closer.  It's just going to take some getting used to though I'm still considering making Maxthon 3, Seamonkey or Opera my default browser.
Click to expand...


That would make sense. I was using Chrome exclusively during pretty much all winter, so the transition back to FF4 out of curiosity was I think more intuitive and smooth than if I had been using FF3 during that time. I kind of suspect that some of the UI changes in FF were a response to Chrome's growing popularity.

But anyways, you guys should just be thankful we even have the internet FFS! Back in my day we had to send emails through a tin cup with string.


----------



## Ringel05

Sheldon said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like FF4. For me it's faster and sexier than 3, and I haven't had any problems except for flash crashing a few times but that happened in 3 also. But the only add-on I use is adblock plus, so maybe that's why I'm not having the issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is a lot of people hate the new sleek "Chrome" look that FF4 has plus a lot of the angst has to do with what people are used to and 4.0 is a radical departure from what they consider the norm.
> The more I play with it the more I find I can customize it closer to what it used to look like, not exactly but closer.  It's just going to take some getting used to though I'm still considering making Maxthon 3, Seamonkey or Opera my default browser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would make sense. I was using Chrome exclusively during pretty much all winter, so the transition back to FF4 out of curiosity was I think more intuitive and smooth than if I had been using FF3 during that time. I kind of suspect that some of the UI changes in FF were a response to Chrome's growing popularity.
> 
> But anyways, you guys should just be thankful we even have the internet FFS! Back in my day we had to send emails through a tin cup with string.
Click to expand...


Yeah, when I was a lad computers were huge contraptions that filled a small warehouse and had less computing power than a modern digital wristwatch. 
And yes, you are correct about FFs response to Chromes growing popularity.  The browser wars continue!


----------



## Toro

Thanks to this thread, I didn't upgrade to 4.0.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even better (I hate the sidebar) - right click on the navigation bar, not the window, the bar, select "menu bar" and the menu drop downs will suddenly appear in their familiar place with 'bookmarks" right where it belongs.  Or you can right click the bar, select "customize", drag and drop the Bookmarks icon onto the bar.
> Just discovered that once you put the icons on the bar they disappear when you close customize.  Easy fix, right click on the menu/navigation bar and select the "Bookmarks" tool bar and walla!  there they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is where mine are. But masquerade apparently likes the sidebar.
> 
> By the way, you can access the Menu bar by pressing the Alt key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like it right where I can see it and not have to remember any shortcut keys which I have never used anyway.
Click to expand...


Then turn it on under View>Toolbars or merge it into the new menu button with this addon.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/new-old-menu/


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is where mine are. But masquerade apparently likes the sidebar.
> 
> By the way, you can access the Menu bar by pressing the Alt key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it right where I can see it and not have to remember any shortcut keys which I have never used anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then turn it on under View>Toolbars or merge it into the new menu button with this addon.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/new-old-menu/
Click to expand...


JB recommended it and I'm already using it.


----------



## HUGGY

THANK GOD!!!!  

I keep a back up laptop just IN CASE!!!!!

AND  I hadn't used it in about a year so I had to update it ..install the new internet progs.. the netgear antenna prog..  anyway...

I tried the 4.01 Foxfire AGAIN..  and it seems to be working fine..


----------



## Missourian

I upgraded to 4.0 and it sucked. Slow, and script was contantly "unresponsive".

Going back to 3.6...thanks for the link QW.

But I'm still using XP. How many of you who had problems are not using Window 7 ?


----------



## HUGGY

XP Home here.  I guess the puter is a DELL.  Don't use the Firefox page..  I like the space on the old Explorer page.  But the 4.01 has been good.  I only went there to get the spell check anyway.


----------

